

Show HN: Mapping travellers staying in hostels around the world - carbeewo
https://hostelhawk.com

======
carbeewo
Creator here: I built this while travelling as a solo digital nomad for the
last 1.5 years. It's been useful to me to meet other travellers, so I decided
to release it to the public. I would greatly appreciate any feedback from the
HN community on how to improve upon it. Thanks!

